# Aostatal: Val Ferret, Val di Rhêmes, Col Nivolet, Col Lauson, Col Invergneux



## Fubbes (26. Oktober 2020)

Los geht es.
Wie schon an anderer Stelle angekündigt, will ich meine diesjährigen Tourerlebnisse als Preview im Forum veröffentlichen, bevor sie auf meine Webseite kommen.
Ich hätte den Titel auch "Tour mit Hindernissen" nennen können, so viele Steine wurden uns dieses Jahr in den Weg gelegt. Natürlich war Corona einer davon, aber es passierte noch viel mehr.

*Prolog*
Es fing wirklich super an. Schon früh im Jahr hatte ich mich mit zwei Bekannten auf eine Gegend geeinigt und auch  ein Zeitfenster festgelegt. Ich wollte irgendwie von Süden nach Norden,  der Schwerpunkt sollte in der Gegend von _Aosta_ und dem _Mont-Blanc_ liegen, also ziemlich  hochalpin.

Was dann kam, war ... ein blödes Virus, das bereits im März sämtliche Planungen beendet hat. Dies  änderte sich erst Anfang August, als sich abzeichnete, dass trotz Beschränkungen eine Radtour außerhalb von  Deutschland möglich sein würde.  Insgeheim hatte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits eine Alternative im _Bayrischen Wald_ ins Herz geschlossen.  Aber dann waren die Westalpen doch wieder im Spiel!

Ein paar Corona-Kriterien kamen neu hinzu: möglichst wenige Länder, in unserem Fall  _Italien_,  keine öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel, Verzicht auf  Hütten und die Strecke wurde kurzerhand zu einer Rundtour geformt.  Einige Eckpunkte: _Val Ferret_/_Mont Blanc_, _Col Nivolet_, _Gran Paradiso_, _Col Lauson_, _Col Invergneux_ und eigentlich auch der _Mont Fallere_.  Der Start war anfangs am _Großen St. Bernhard geplant_, wurde dann aber nach La Fouly gelegt, um am Ende wenigstens  noch eine Abfahrt zu haben.

Doch leider gingen die schlechten Nachrichten weiter:  Ein paar Tage vor der Abreise demolierte sich ein Mitfahrer seine Hand und wir waren  nur noch zwei. Zu guter letzt zerstörte einen Tag bevor es los gehen sollte der Corona-Verdacht in der Familie  des verbliebenen Mitfahrers die letzten Tourhoffnungen.

Während ich noch bei der Absage  der reservierten Übernachtungen war, keimte doch wieder leise Hoffnung auf.  Mit einer organisatorischen Meisterleistung konnten wir mit  einer Woche Verspätung doch noch zu zweit starten. Allerdings legte ein regenreiches Tief zumindest den ersten Tourtag  unter eine dicke Schneedecke. Wettermäßig folgte danach aber wirklich eine großartige Woche. Das ist zumindest die gute Nachricht.

Dann kam Tag 2 und eine kaputte Hinterradbremse. Dies hätte erneut zum Touraus führen können,  allerdings hatten wir an dem Tag das Glück des Tüchtigen und Murphy auf unserer Seite.

Es kam trotzdem noch dicker. An Tag 4 endete ein harmloser Sturz mit dem Besuch des Hubschraubers und dem Abtransport  meines Bekannten ins Krankenhaus.  Ich fing mir in all dem Chaos einen Humpelfuß ein (auch bekannt als Bänderriss), was mich dennoch nicht davon abhielt noch  zwei Tage alleine weiter zu fahren und die Tour halbwegs zu Ende zu bringen. Der  _Mont Fallere_ fiel allerdings den Umständen zum Opfer.


----------



## Fubbes (26. Oktober 2020)

Hier ist schon mal der Track:


			GPS Visualizer Atlas: https://www.alpen-biken.de/alpentour2020/aosta.gpx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rudirudi (26. Oktober 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Hier ist schon mal der Track:
> 
> 
> GPS Visualizer Atlas: https://www.alpen-biken.de/alpentour2020/aosta.gpx


Sieht schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus!


----------



## isartrails (27. Oktober 2020)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## McNulty (27. Oktober 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> meine Webseite


Cool, eigne Webseite, voll Retro.


----------



## Fubbes (27. Oktober 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> Cool, eigne Webseite, voll Retro.


Ich bin ja auch Retro. 
Wobei ich bezweifele, dass die ganzen Instatwituber überhaupt in der Lage wären, eine Webseite zu machen.

Aber ich gebe gerne etwas Hintergrund. Ich habe mit der Seite (im letzten Jahrtausend) angefangen, weil es nur spärlich Informationen zum Gebirgsradeln gab. Ich habe mich immer gefreut, wenn sich auch andere Webseiten mit dem Thema befasst haben. Da dachte ich, ich sollte meine Erfahrungen auch veröffentlichen, könnte ja jemandem nutzen. Es war eine überschaubare Gemeinde (vor IBC-Zeiten) und daraus sind sogar einige Kontakte entstanden, die bis heute halten. 
Mittlerweile vielleicht wirklich etwas oldschool (nicht mal richtig Smartphone-tauglich), aber nach den vielen Jahren fände ich es zu schade, alles einfach einzustampfen und mache halt weiter.


----------



## isartrails (27. Oktober 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> Cool, eigne Webseite, voll Retro.


Erst jetzt entdeckt? Wie alt bist du? 17?


----------



## McNulty (27. Oktober 2020)

Klar kenn ich die Webseite. Genau wie die Höhlenmalerei in Lascaux. Aber auch dort würde es mich wundern, wenn da noch jemand weitermalt


----------



## Fubbes (27. Oktober 2020)

Gute alte Handarbeit eben.
Ich gebe aber zu, dass ich selbst fast nur übers Forum nach Touren recherchiere und auf manchen Track-Portalen. Private Homepages sind zu verstreut und deshalb zu viel Gefummel.
Als privates Tagebuch taugt's aber allemal.


----------



## baraber (27. Oktober 2020)

Super, es geht los !!
Freue mich schon auf den Bericht !
Von deiner HP habe ich mi über die Jahre schon viele Anregungen geholt !
Hast du nicht am Anfang parallel zu Elmar Nessler berichtet ?
Hab ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung ??
Auf alle Fälle immer wieder schön zu lesende Berichte .


----------



## Fubbes (27. Oktober 2020)

Jo, @Elmar Neßler  ist eine der Bekanntschaften. Wir waren auch mal zusammen unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (27. Oktober 2020)

Sonntag, 30. August 2020, La Fouly (1600 m)

Der erste Morgen hält, was die Wettervorhersage versprochen hat. Das seit Tagen wütende umfangreiche Regentief hat sich noch nicht verzogen und es schüttet durchaus ergiebig. Der Blick nach oben ist ebenso vielversprechend. Nur wenige Meter höher sieht alles schön weihnachtlich weiß aus. Gute Voraussetzungen für die nun fast 1000 hm bis zum Col Ferret (2537 m). Die erste Etappe folgt der TMB (Tour-Mont-Blanc), eine Rundtour um Europas höchsten Berg.
_La Fouly, Hotel Edelweiss_





Da die Aussichten für die nächsten Tage gut sind, nehmen wir das Schicksal mutig an und starten mit Elan in den Regen. Vielleicht war es etwas viel Schwung, denn ich verpenne im dichten Schneefall den Abzweig zur Alm La Peule (2017 m) und wir fahren das Tal zu weit hinauf. 200 hm zusätzlich, bei dem Wetter, prima.
_La Peule_




Nachdem der Fehler korrigiert ist, passieren wir das winterliche La Peule und beginnen die Räder dem Col Ferret entgegen zu schieben. Was wegen der unerwarteten Neuschneemengen anfangs noch ganz lustig erschien, wird nach einer Weile zum äußerst mühseligen Unterfangen. Wie eine Walze drücken die Reifen den nassen Schnee platt. Meter für Meter. Vielleicht wäre Tragen einfacher gewesen, ich habe es nicht probiert. Es sieht übrigens kälter aus, als es ist. Waren es beim Start nur 0° Grad, so nähern wir uns weiter oben fast wieder 10° Grad, im Dauerschneefall. Erstaunlich. Gedanken an die nächsten Tage, wo es bis auf 3300 m hoch gehen soll, ignoriere ich dennoch.
_Col Ferret_


----------



## cschaeff (27. Oktober 2020)

Inversionswetterlage?


----------



## soundfreak (27. Oktober 2020)

Sehr motiviert, bei solchen Bedingungen die Tour zu starten ...😮😮😮

großer Respekt 🙋🙌🙋

P.s. was hast du für bikeschuhe... ? ☺


----------



## Fubbes (27. Oktober 2020)

War ja nicht mein erster Regen-/Schneetag. Das kann man schon mal machen, wenn Besserung in Sicht ist.

Meine Schuhe sind diese hier: 





						Shimano SH-XM700 MTB - GORE-TEX Mountain Touring Schuh - grey
					

Shimano SH-XM700 MTB - GORE-TEX Mountain Touring Schuh - grey




					www.bike24.de
				




Ich hatte auch noch Plastiküberzieher an. Die sind unten wegen der Klicks zwar offen, aber nasse Füsse hatte ich keine.


----------



## thomaximilian (28. Oktober 2020)

Freut mich, dass es losgeht   Der Einstieg ist eine Ansage. Wie "voll" war es auf dem Weg? In der Regel ist es ja der reinste Kolonnenverkehr...


----------



## isartrails (28. Oktober 2020)

baraber schrieb:


> Von deiner HP habe ich mi über die Jahre schon viele Anregungen geholt !


Gilt für mich genauso. Der Vorteil dieser Infoquellen ist doch, dass da auch persönliche "Einschätzungen" drin stecken, die gerade bei alpinen Unternehmungen wichtig sein können. Ein nüchterner Track von einem Tourenportal sagt einem erstmal nicht sehr viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (28. Oktober 2020)

Sonntag, 30. August 2020, Col Ferret (2537 m) 

Am Pass wird die Situation nicht viel besser. Es ist klar, dass wir auf dem angeblichen Traumtrail hinunter ins Val Ferret zunächst keinen Meter fahren werden. Der Wind hat den Schnee teils auf 20 cm angehäuft. Der Blick zu den Grandes Jorasses und dem Mont Blanc endet nach wenigen Metern im Schneetreiben und den Wolken. 

_Beim Col Ferret _





Ca. 300 hm müssen wir auf der italienischen Seite hinunter schieben, bevor der Weg so weit schneefrei ist, dass wieder Fahren möglich erscheint. Die Schneefallgrenze liegt weiter oben als auf der Schweizer Seite. Trotzdem ist das Ganze eine schmierige rutschige Geschichte und wahrlich keine tolle Abfahrt. Ein paar Wanderer sind auch noch unterwegs. Die TMB ist wohl bei jedem Wetter eine stark begangene Route.  

_Abfahrt ins Val Ferret



_

Die Rifugio Elena (2061 m) ist geschlossen. Der Schneefall hat aber endlich aufgehört und die Sonne kommt ein bisschen heraus. Die Wolken verhindern aber immer noch den Blick auf den höchsten Gebirgszug der Alpen. Das wird sich heute auch nicht mehr ändern.  

_Rifugio Elena (oben Col Ferret) _





Wir klettern zwar noch hoch zum Balcon Ferret, aber bis ganz nach oben zum Tête de la Tronche ergibt bei der schlechten Sicht keinen Sinn. Außerdem hat der schneereiche Morgen zu viel Kraft gekostet.  

_Einstieg Balcon Ferret _





Wir bleiben also eine Etage tiefer auf dem Balkon, der mangels richtiger Aussicht auch nicht super sinnvoll erscheint. Es geht rauf und runter und abschnittsweise durch so tiefen Matsch, dass nur noch Tragen weiter hilft. Besser als das Tal runter rollen ist es vermutlich trotzdem, ist ja schließlich eine Mountainbike-Tour. 

_Balcon Ferret, rechts Mont Blanc, geradeaus Col de la Seigne _





Wir erreichen zeitig das Rifugio Bertone (1950 m). Wie ein Vogelnest thront die Hütte aussichtsreich oberhalb des Wintersportortes Cormayeur und bietet tolle Talblicke. 
Trotz Corona nun doch eine Hüttenübernachtung? Es hat einfach gut in die Planung gepasst. Und Hygienemaßnahmen sind allgegenwärtig. Auch im Zimmer sind wir nur zu zweit. Also kein Problem.


----------



## Fubbes (29. Oktober 2020)

Montag, 31. Augut 2020, Rifugio Bertone (1950 m)

_Mont Blanc _





Der morgendliche Blick zum Himmel überstrahlt alles. Keine Wolke ist mehr zu sehen. Wir haben freien Blick zum Mont Blanc (4808 m), der sich scharf vor dem tiefblauen Himmel abhebt. Mit der aufgehenden Sonne entsteht eine wahre Bilderorgie. 
Die Stimmung könnte bestens sein. Ist sie allerdings nicht.

_Rifugio Bertone mit Mont Blanc _





Mein Radl verliert am Bremshebel für die hintere Bremse Öl. Eine Art Defekt, den ich noch nie hatte, und der mit Boardmitteln auch nicht zu lösen ist. Die Bremse ist eine Magura MT6 von 2012. Ist diese Bremse in Deutschland schon nicht allzu verbreitet, gibt es sie in einer abgelegenen Ecke von Italien vermutlich gar nicht. Ich befürchte, der Tourabbruch steht nahe.

_Trailhead _





Zunächst müssen wir mal runter vom Berg. Erste Anlaufstation ist natürlich Courmayeur (1230 m), wo es zumindest ein Radgeschäft geben sollte. Dort hinunter hat die Wandererfraktion allerdings einen fordernden S3-Trail gelegt. Mit nur einer Bremse praktisch unmöglich. 

_S3-Trail nach Cormayeur _




Am Radlladen in Cormayeur steht ein Sammelsurium an Leihfahrädern und lässt nichts Gutes ahnen. Als der Inhaber endlich Zeit für mich hat, ist die Sache auch schnell erledigt. Eine Scheibenbremse kann ich hier nicht reparieren oder tauschen. Weiter unten im Tal Richtung Aosta würden wir in Arvier einen größeren Laden finden. Da das sowieso unsere Richtung ist, stört das nicht weiter. Die Suche nach Wegen abseits der Straße spare ich mir allerdings. Es gibt jetzt Wichtigeres.

_Mont Blanc + Dent del Gigante _





In Arvier (750 m) finden wir kein Radgeschäft. Wir besuchen deshalb erst mal den kleinen Supermarkt für ein zweites Frühstück. Wegen des Rades schickt uns die Verkäuferin zur Garage nebenan. Dort klopfe ich ans Tor und tatsächlich, es öffnet sich eine Tür und eine größere Menge an Fahrrädern wird sichtbar.

Die Verständigung mit dem älteren Inhaber ist durchaus schwierig. Ersatz für meinen Hebel hat er nicht. Und eine Bremse von einem seiner Räder abschrauben und bei mir zu montieren, scheint nicht in seinem Interesse. Aber er beginnt zu telefonieren und drückt mir dieses dann ans Ohr. Angeblich gibt es etwas abgelegen noch eine Radwerkstatt. Vielleicht könnte mir dort geholfen werden. Das Gespräch ist etwas verwirrend: Irgendwas mit Garantie (nach 8 Jahren?), aber Magura hätten sie eigentlich nicht, dafür gäbe es Shimano. Klingt alles nicht sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## Fubbes (29. Oktober 2020)

Warum skaliert das Forum die Bilder denn so klein? Bei stuntzi gehen sie zumindest über die ganze Breite. Hochkant wird es viel zu groß dargestellt.

Edit: Mit dem Trick übers Fotoalbum sieht das Hochkantbild nun akzeptabel aus.


----------



## thomaximilian (30. Oktober 2020)

Echt verrückt, was Ihr für ein Stimmungs-Auf-und-Ab habt...
Traum Bilder  hoffe Du kannst Dich wenigstens im Nachhinein daran erfreuen


----------



## Fubbes (30. Oktober 2020)

An dem Morgen war ich wirklich sehr geknickt. Das schöne Wetter hat das gut überspielt.
Den Trail habe ich zu 90% runter geschoben. Mit zwei Bremsen wäre 90% fahren möglich gewesen.
Das letzte Stück auf Piste waren auch nicht locker fröhlich. Bis Cormayeur habe ich bestimmt 5x die verbliebene Bremse mit Wasser herunter gekühlt.

Bei den Bildern fällt mir die Auswahl echt schwer. Auf meiner Seite werden es noch ein paar mehr sein. Natürlich kann ich mich daran begeistern. Im Nachhinein sind die Schwierigkeiten ja vergessen.
Das S10 macht auch wirklich poppige Fotos. Das ist natürlich schön anzuschauen.
Ich muss sie vielleicht noch einen Tick kleiner skalieren (im Moment 1024), damit sie hier ohne weitere Skalierung und mit noch besserer Qualität erscheinen.


----------



## McNulty (30. Oktober 2020)

Du hast da echt die bikerischen 7 Plagen überstanden, trotz Corana, Verletzung/Ausfall/Verschiebung vorher, Wetter, Defekt, Sturz...

Toll das ihr euch immer wieder weitergerappelt habt. Einfach kann jeder👍.


----------



## Fubbes (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin im Nachhinein total happy, dass wir's trotz Corona und der anderen Hindernisse gemacht haben. Aktuell sieht man ja, dass Abwarten nach hinten los gehen kann. Wer weiß, wie es nächsten Sommer wird. 
Es wäre aber schon schön, wenn's dann etwas weniger stressig würde


----------



## Fubbes (30. Oktober 2020)

Montag, 31. Augut 2020, Arvier (750 m)

Um diese dubiose Werkstatt zu finden, bekommen wir einen Standort aufs Telefon geschickt. Das Ziel ist nicht nur abseits unserer Route, es ist auch 400 hm den Berg hinauf. Was soll's. Jeder Strohhalm wird genutzt und so treten wir geschwind eine kleine Straße hinauf. Ohne Kartenpöppel wäre das Ziel wirklich nicht zu finden gewesen. Und auch so, können wir kaum glauben, dass wir richtig sind. Völlig ab vom Schuss stehen wir am Rande einer Siedlung vor einem großen Haus. Von Rädern keine Spur. Aber die Aussicht auf das Aostatal ist toll.🙄 

Nach einem erneuten Anruf kommt ein jüngerer Kerl aus dem Haus, begrüßt uns und macht den Rollladen an einer Garage auf. Was dort zum Vorschein kommt, verschlägt uns fast die Sprache. Eine vollausgestattete Werkstatt und eine Sammlung hochwertigster Moutainbikes der eigenen Marke RDR. Die vollgefederten Exemplare wiegen gerade mal 7,5 kg und sind ab 14.000 € erhältlich. Ich muss mehrmals hinschauen, ob an den Rädern nicht irgendwas fehlt. Und es wird noch besser. Der Schrauber schaut sich mein Problem an, verschwindet kurz in seinem Lager und kommt gut gelaunt mit einem aktuellen Bremshebel für eine MT 6 zurück. Ich kann mein Glück kaum fassen. Die beiden Hebel unterscheiden sich optisch zwar, aber ich hätte auch eine Rücktrittbremse akzeptiert. Es kann weiter gehen! 🥳

_Schraubergott _





Zurück in Villeneuve (660 m) checken wir den Busfahrplan. Wir haben doch viel Zeit gelassen und das Etappenziel ist noch gut 1600 hm entfernt. Das ist etwas viel für den Nachmittag. So bleibt sogar noch Zeit für einen kleinen Mittagsimbiss. Dann schaufelt uns der Bus ins knapp 20 km entfernte Rhêmes-Notre-Dame (1730 m). Wir sind ganz froh, nicht mit den Rädern auf der kleinen engen Straße unterwegs zu sein. 

_Auffahrt Benevolo (in Bildmitte) _





Die letzten 600 hm müssen die Beine noch mal ran. Viel zu tun hatten sie heute sowieso noch nicht. Über eine langweile aber gut fahrbare Piste erreichen wir so tatsächlich sehr zeitig das vorreservierte Tagesziel Rifugio Benevolo (2280 m). Schon die zweite Hüttenübernachtung hintereinander, und das in Coronazeiten. Aber auch hier haben wir ein wahrhaft winziges Lager für uns zwei. 
Die Hütte ist toll gelegen. Nach Norden kann man das Val di Rhêmes entlang schauen über das Aostatal hinweg bis zum Grand Combin (4314 m) im Wallis. Nach Süden bildet eine Gruppe zahlreicher 3000er den Talschluss. Morgen wird sich zeigen, ob wir in dieser Höhe weiterkommen.

_Abendstimmung mit Gran Combin _


----------



## isartrails (30. Oktober 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> ...Die vollgefederten Exemplare wiegen gerade mal 7,5 kg und sind ab 14.000 € erhältlich. Ich muss mehrmals hinschauen, ob an den Rädern nicht irgendwas fehlt. Und es wird noch besser. Der Schrauber schaut sich mein Problem an, verschwindet kurz in seinem Lager und kommt gut gelaunt mit einem aktuellen Bremshebel für eine MT 6 zurück.


Sicher, dass du das nicht nur geträumt hast? 
Was soll denn das für eine Marke sein? Nie gehört.
Und wo genau befand sich das Haus?
Ich will das mal gugeln.

Edit: Ah, ich hab's! Das ist der Sackgassenschlenker in deinem GPS-Track oberhalb Villeneuve, Champetravy.


----------



## soundfreak (30. Oktober 2020)

War ja mal irgendwo thema dass net jeder wissn muss wo die garage steht....    
-----

Danke @Fubbes für schönen Bericht  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (30. Oktober 2020)

soundfreak schrieb:


> War ja mal irgendwo thema ...


Sorry, so war's nicht gemeint. Aber ist nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Fubbes (31. Oktober 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du das nicht nur geträumt hast?
> Was soll denn das für eine Marke sein? Nie gehört.
> Und wo genau befand sich das Haus?
> Ich will das mal gugeln.
> ...


Es war wirklich wie ein Traum 
Die Webseite gibt es hier: https://rdritalia.it/
Irgendwo im Tal ist auch ein Ausstellungsraum, die Werkstatt aber oben am Berg. Ob aus Sicherheitsgründen oder wegen der Mietkosten oder wegen der Aussicht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Fubbes (31. Oktober 2020)

Ihr müsst jetzt ganz stark sein. Es kommt eine ... ganz normale Alpentouretappe. Wer weitere Katastrophen möchte, muss einfach etwas warten. Es war nämlich der einzige Tag ohne Probleme. 

Dienstag, 1. September 2020, Rifugio Benevolo (2280 m)

_Rifugio Benevolo _






Der Tag startet eiskalt. Die Hütte liegt im Schatten und Rauhreif hat sich auf den Wiesen breit gemacht. Nach unserem Start dauert es noch eine Weile, bis uns die ersten Sonnenstrahlen erreichen. Der Blick ist heute früh durch die klare Luft noch mal besser als gestern Abend. Wir werden heute das Val di Rhêmes durch einen Seitenausgang verlassen und ins parallel verlaufende Valsavarenche wechseln. Der höchste Punkt des Tages wird der Col Rosset (3023 m). Es wird spannend, ob wir wieder auf Schnee treffen werden. Es war gestern zwar sehr sonnig, aber kühl.

_Querung oberhalb der Rifugio Benevolo (unten rechts) _





Zunächst werden wir eine Bergflanke unter der Punta Lavassey queren, um an die richtige Stelle den Aufstieg zu gelangen. Ich hatte über diesen Pfad bei meinen Recherchen nichts gefunden. Er bekommt aber eine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung von mir, wie die gesammte Etappe, die ziemlich perfekt ist. Nachdem wir 100 hm zu Fuß aufgestiegen sind, können wir den Rest der kurzen Querung fahren. Nur die grandiosen Ausblicke zwingen immer mal wieder anzuhalten. 

_Blick zum Gran Combin _





_Val di Rhêmes _





_Querung unter der Punta Lavassey _





Dafür fahren wir von den 700 hm bis zum Col Rosset keinen Meter. Damit habe ich auch nicht gerechnet. Die Frage war eher, wie viel kann man Schieben, bevor das Rad auf dem Buckel landet. Viel ist es nicht. Der Weg ist zwar in ganz gutem Zustand, aber einfach zu steil, um das Rad vernünftig schieben zu können. Besonders die letzten Meter sind fordernd. Dennoch ist der Aufstieg nie richtig fies und am Morgen entspannt zu bewältigen. Auf Schnee treffen wir erstaunlicherweise überhaupt nicht.

_Aufstieg Col Rosset  (nicht im Bild)_





Oben angekommen öffnet sich der Blick in Richtung Col Nivolet und der dortigen Hochebene mit ihren zahlreichen Seen. Ein gigantischer Anblick! Und der weitere Weg geht mittendurch. Auch der Gran Paradiso (4061 m) lugt schon ein bisschen um die Ecke. Der Berg wird uns in den nächsten Tagen länger begleiten. 

_Col Rosset (3023 m) _





_Nivolet-Hochebene _





Grand Paradiso spielt Verstecken


----------



## wieman01 (1. November 2020)

Sehr schöner Bericht! Man muss echt sagen, dass Du viel Pech gehabt hast. Ich bin beeindruckt, wie man mit einem Bänderriss weiter auf Tour gehen kann, aber die Erfahrung stählt sicher! 

Wie geht es denn Deinem Bekannten inzwischen?


----------



## Fubbes (1. November 2020)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht! Man muss echt sagen, dass Du viel Pech gehabt hast. Ich bin beeindruckt, wie man mit einem Bänderriss weiter auf Tour gehen kann, aber die Erfahrung stählt sicher!
> 
> Wie geht es denn Deinem Bekannten inzwischen?


Moment! Den Bänderriss habe ich mir erst am Unglückstag eingefangen. Soweit bin ich im Bericht ja noch nicht mal.
Dass doch mehr kaputt ist im Fuß, habe ich auch erst zwei Wochen nach der Tour im MRT erfahren.
Es ist aber richtig, dass ich noch zwei Tage weiter gefahren bin. Der Fuß war nicht dick und hat bei üblicher Belastung auch nicht verstärkt geschmerzt. Hätte also auch eine Zerrung oder Verstauchung sein können. Der Körper sagt schon, was geht und was nicht.
Mit der Diagnose Bänderriss wäre ich _nicht_ auf Tour gegangen.

Mein Bekannter fährt mir schon wieder auf und davon. Dem geht es besser als mir. Keine Ahnung, welche Drogen der bekommen hat.


----------



## [email protected] (2. November 2020)

Sehr schöner Bericht  Wie eigentlich immer und noch bessere Fotos 
Da ich ja durch meine Handverletzung nicht mitfahren konnte, kann ich jetzt wenigstens die Strecke im Geiste nachfahren


----------



## Fubbes (2. November 2020)

Gestern war Tatort, heute geht es weiter ...

Dienstag, 1. September 2020, Col Rosset (3023 m)

Der Abstieg vom Col Rosset (3023 m) nach Osten ist für uns nicht fahrbar, aber nur kurz. Danach führt ein toller Trail über das Plateau an den Seen entlang zur Passstraße des Col Nivolet. Dieser Pass kann zwar mit dem Auto angefahren werden, aber nur von Süden. Die Straße, die von Turin herauf kommt, endet am Pass. Nach Norden gehört der Nivolet den Wanderen und Radfahrern.

_Gran Paradiso Posing _





_Lago Rosset _





Wir stoppen zunächst an der nahegelegenen Rifugio Savoia (2450 m) zum Essen fassen. Dann geht es in der Höhe weiter entlang des tollen Hochtales, das abseits der Straße wieder schön einsam ist. Vor der finalen Abfahrt ins Valsavarenche steht noch ein weiterer Aufstieg an. Eine kurze Schiebepassage bringt uns zunächst eine Etage höher und schlussendlich zum Colle Manteau (2790 m). Meistens kann man fahren. Nach dem anstrengenden Morgen ist es ein schöner entspannter Nachmittag. Der Gran Paradiso ist nun auch allgegenwärtig.

_Nivolet nach Norden _





_Gran Paradiso-Brücke _




_ 
Gran Paradiso-Wiese _





_Col Manteau voraus _





Etwas spannend wird es dann doch noch mal, weil hinter dem Manteau der Weg durch einen Bergrutsch unter einem riesigen Geröllfeld begraben ist. Wir müssen praktisch weglos mit den Rädern über riesige Felsbrocken klettern. Ich habe dabei ernsthaft Angst um meine Fußgelenke. Ca. 200 m ist das Stück lang.

_Valsavaranche _





_Manteau-Geröll _





Am Lago Djouan (2600 m) ist alles wieder vergessen und theoretisch könnte man in dem flachen See trotz der Kälte der letzten Tage noch Baden. Ich tue es trotzdem nicht, es zieht uns Richtung Tagesziel. Wir haben schon von weitem den Trail gesehen. Der sah lecker aus. Und das ist er auch. Hinter der Alpe Djoaun tauchen wir in den Wald ein und auch dort ist das Spektakel noch nicht zu Ende. Ganz im Gegenteil. Mit wenig Gefälle geht es endlos in langen Kehren bis zum Talgrund (1680 m). 

_Abfahrtstrail ins Valsavaranche _





Dort stehen wir unmittelbar vor dem Hotel Paradis, der heutigen Übernachtung. Hinter uns liegen 1000 hm feinster Trail. Insgesamt eine wirklich toller Tag! Es hat sich absolut rentiert, den Nivolet mit in die Runde reinzupacken. Und gerade durch den Seiteneinstieg vom Col Rosset war es besonders schön.
Leider war es der einzige tolle Tag, denn der Schneeauftakt und das gestrige Bremsenmanöver waren es definitiv nicht. Und die nächsten Tage werden es auch nicht mehr. Jedenfalls genießen wir den schönen Abend, unwissend, dass es der letzte gemeinsame sein wird. 

_Hotel Paradis _


----------



## Fubbes (2. November 2020)

Auf meiner Webseite ist die Tour jetzt auch. Damit niemand spoilert, natürlich nur die Tage, die auch hier schon beschrieben sind 🤘
Aber es gibt noch ein paar mehr Bilder.


----------



## isartrails (2. November 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Aber es gibt noch ein paar mehr Bilder.


Mein Favorit  
Sehr schön getroffen. Muss man nur noch den See gerade stellen, damit das Wasser nicht rausläuft, unten und oben etwas beschneiden und fertig ist die Granparadiso-Wandtapete...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




			https://www.alpen-biken.de/alpentour2020/bilder/img_20200901_122743.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baraber (3. November 2020)

Toller bericht und tolle Bilder !
Der Rosset fiel bei mir im letzten Jahr leider einem kurzen Tief zum Opfer !

Schaue jetzt gleich mal auf die Website.


----------



## Fubbes (3. November 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Mein Favorit
> Sehr schön getroffen. Muss man nur noch den See gerade stellen, damit das Wasser nicht rausläuft, unten und oben etwas beschneiden und fertig ist die Granparadiso-Wandtapete...


Das Bild ist wirklich gut. Leider nicht meines, sondern von meinem Mitfahrer. Dafür bin ich mal Motiv.
Sein Handy macht auch eher mäßige Bilder in einem seltsamen Seitenverhältnis. Aber geraderücken sollte ich es 

Edit: Wie oben schon angedeutet, ist der Col Rosset wirklich ganz großes Kino, weil man von dort aus die gesamte Hochebene vor sich liegen hat (und auch durchquert). Man muss es sich aber mit dem Aufstieg verdienen. Und gutes Wetter braucht's auch.


----------



## Fubbes (3. November 2020)

Mittwoch, 2. September 2020, Eau Roussex (1680 m)

_Eau Rousses _





Der Tag beginnt wie üblich sonnig und kalt. Die Erfahrung am Col Rosset hat uns optimistisch gestimmt, dass der heutige Übergang über den 3300 m hohen Col Lauson nicht im Schnee versinkt. Endlich kann ich den Pass bei schönem Wetter erleben. Noch dazu wählen wir nun von Beginn an den richtigen Weg und nicht die Trageorgie, die ich 2011 im unteren Teil gemacht habe (Sorry @[email protected]). Der ehemalige Reitweg beginnt nämlich praktisch direkt am Hotel und ist bei mäßiger Steigung tatsächlich bis fast ganz oben fahrbar. Freilich muss man an einigen verblockten oder verfallenen Stellen doch runter vom Rad. Mit zunehmender Höhe wird dann die Luft zu dünn.

_Alpe Levionaz 2020





Alpe Levionaz 2011 _





_Alpe Levionaz _





_Hochtal bei der Alpe Levionaz _





Nach der ersten Geländestufe gelangen wir an der Alpe Levionaz (2280 m) in ein flaches traumhaftes Hochtal. Das ganze Gebiet gehört zum Gran Paradiso Nationalpark und ist bekannt für die vielen Steinböcke, die dort leben. Diese lassen sich auch nicht lange bitten und posieren mit ganzen Herden vor meiner Kamera. Sie halten sich nicht in der größten Höhe auf, sondern dort, wo das Gelände noch nicht eine wüste Mondlandschaft ist.

_Tierpark _





_Auffahrt Col Lauson (rechts der Bildmitte) _





Als sie aus dem Blick verschwunden sind, machen wir eine kleine Mittagspause und kratzen die Reste aus dem Rucksack. Die Versorgungslage ist heute dürftig. Weder gestern noch heute hatten wir eine Möglichkeit, irgendwo etwas zu kaufen. Das ist ein Problem. Die erste Möglichkeit zum Essen fassen, ist nämlich die Rifugio Sella auf der anderen Seite. Dies hat auch Auswirkungen auf die Route. Dazu gleich noch mehr.

_Auffahrt Lauson _





Kurz vor dem Pass ist die Ausbaustrecke zu Ende. Die letzen 300 hm müssen geschultert werden und sind hart. Der Weg ist steinig, steil und die Luft dünn. Aber auch das geht mal vorbei und wir stehen bald oben am Col Lauson (3299 m). Schon zum zweiten Mal für mich, allerdings bei sehr unterschiedlichen Wetterverhältnissen. Es ist auch erstaunlich, dass es praktisch keinen Schnee hat, wo wir doch immerhin 1500 Meter höher als die Schneegrenze vor drei Tagen sind. Beim heutigen Wetter und genialen Ausblick ist der mühevoll Aufstieg schnell vergessen. 

_Col Lauson _





_2020 _





_2011 _





Weit unten kann man die Rifugio Sella (2580 m) ausmachen. Da müssen wir nun hin, der Magen knurrt. Grundsätzlich gäbe es noch die Alternative nach einer kurzen Abfahrt noch einmal 400 hm hinauf zum Colle della Rossa (3193 m) und von dort auf einem angeblichen Traumtrail hinab bis Cogne (1550 m). Das ist auch meine absolute Empfehlung für Nachfahrer, sofern genug Verpflegung im Rucksack ist. Nach der Rifugio wieder aufzusteigen, ginge zwar auch, sind aber 300 hm zusätzlich. Wir sparen uns das. Denn auch der direkte Weg ins Tal interessiert mich. Ich kann mich noch mit Grausen an den katastrophalen, gefährlichen, schmierigen alten Weg erinnern (@[email protected] sicher auch). Dieser ist seit ein paar Jahren neu gestaltet. Ich hätte aber besser auf andere Berichte hören sollen ...

_Col Lasuon Trail _





_Col Lauson Trail (Pass hinten rechts) _





Soweit ist es noch nicht. Direkt hinter dem Pass ist erst mal ein paar Meter Schieben erforderlich. Der Weg ist ein bisschen ausgesetzt, aber zu Fuß kein Problem. Schon bald können wir wieder aufsteigen. Es ist am Lauson auf beiden Seiten erstaunlich, in welcher Höhe man auf besten Wegen dahincruisen kann. Das ist mir beim Mistwetter damals nicht so bewusst geworden. Gut gelaunt erreichen wir die Rifugio Sella. Es sind auch viele Wanderer an der Hütte. Scheint ein beliebtes Ausflugsziel zu sein. Wegen der fortgeschrittenen Zeit gibt es leider nur kalte Sandwiches und Kuchen. Macht nix. Das wird mit einem schönen Radler heruntergespült. 

_Rifugio Sella (hinten Col Lauson) _


----------



## Goddi8 (4. November 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> hinauf zum Colle della Rossa (3193 m) und von dort auf einem angeblichen Traumtrail hinab


Streich das angeblich 
Der zusätzliche Aufstieg lohnt sich.

Sehr schöner Bericht, bin gespannt was noch kommt.
Vor 2 Jahren hab ich mein Rad kurz nach dem Col Lauson in ein Steinfeld geschmissen und dachte für ein paar Minuten ich müsste den Rest laufen. Außer defektem Navi, ein paar Blessuren und zwei kreidebleichen Mitfahrern ist aber nix passiert. Nach dem Aufstieg zum Col Rossa taten auch nur noch die Beine weh, der Trail runter ist es aber absolut wert.
Scheint so, dass das Gran Paradiso das ein oder andere Opfer verlangt


----------



## Fubbes (4. November 2020)

Dieser Teil des Berichtes ist ziemlich bilderlos. Heute ärgere ich mich darüber, aber in dem Moment ging es einfach nicht. 


Mittwoch, 2. September 2020, Rifugio Sella (2580 m) 

Der weitere Weg nach Valnontey (1670 m) ist auch nach der Neugestaltung die absolute Spaßbremse. Alle paar Meter stehen über die gesamte Breite des an sich einfachen Weges hohe Steinplatten als Wasserabweiser. An sich keine Seltenheit in den Bergen, aber über die gesammte Länge des 900 hm langen Abstiegs eine echte Qual. Spaß macht das keinen. Und man muss voll konzentriert sein. Dirk ist es leider nicht. 

Die Rifugio ist noch gar nicht richtig aus dem Blickfeld verschwunden, als hinter mir plötzlich der zweite Radfahrer fehlt. Ich werfe mein Rad hin und renne über die Wiese eine Kehre nach oben. Dirk sitzt still am Wegesrand, das Rad liegt neben dran. Es hat ihm buchstäblich die Sprache verschlagen. Als er sich etwas sortiert hat, machen wir Bestandsaufnahme. Anscheinend ist er an den hübschen Steinplatten vom Rad gefallen. Der Bauch und Brustbereich tut ihm weg. Könnte also sein, dass er vom eigenen Lenker gerammt wurde. Übelkeit kommt dazu. Ich vermute eine gebrochene Rippe. 

15 Minuten sitzen wir am Weg, dann einigen wir uns, dass Dirk sein Rad nun schiebt und ich alle paar Meter auf ihn warte. Irgendwie müssen wir ja runter. Es sind ja fast 1000 m. Bereits jetzt steht fest, dass für ihn die Tour zu Ende ist. Bei meiner zweiten Wartepause an der Bachbrücke kommt Dirk gar nicht mehr. Ich blicke nach oben und sehe ein paar Wanderer winken. Flugs das Rad abgeschlossen und wieder hochgehechtet. Dirk ist ansprechbar, war aber zuvor kurz bewusstlos. Er berichtet, dass von einem Italiener bereits der Rettungsdienst alarmiert wurde und er gleich von einem Hubschrauber abgeholt wird. Die richtige Entscheidung. Wie gut, dass wir hier von Wanderen umgeben sind, die sich kümmern und bei so etwas nicht zögern. Die Verständigung ist allerdings schwer. 

Der Hubschrauber kommt dann tatsächlich sehr zügig und ich erlebe nach fast 25 Jahren Erfahrung in den Alpen die erste Bergrettung. Seilwinde raus, drei Sanitäter kommen herunter. Ich bin so geschockt von er ganzen Situation, dass mir die Lust auf fotografieren völlig vergangen ist. Gaffen kann ich offenbar nicht. Leider. Auch für Dirk wäre das eine Erinnerung gewesen. Wir stimmen uns soweit ab, dass ich sein Radl nehme und mich irgendwie ins Tal durchschlage. Er wird nach Aosta gebracht. 

Noch während die Rettungsaktion läuft, mache ich mich mit Dirks Rad auf den Weg und rolle wieder hinunter zur Brücke. Mit zwei Rädern werde ich nun eine Weile brauchen, wenn es überhaupt möglich ist. Deshalb quatsche ich spontan einen locker wirkenden Italiener an, ob er nicht Lust auf Rad fahren hätte. Er hat die Rettung natürlich mit bekommen. Ohne zu zögern übergibt er seinen Begleitern seinen Kram und schwingt sich auf das zweite Radl. Ich habe zwar Bedenken ob seiner Fahrtechnik und des nicht vorhandenen Helms, aber in dieser Situation muss ich hoffen, dass er es hinbekommt. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass es weiterhin immer wieder die senkrechten Steinplatten gibt. Zudem wird der Weg insgesamt etwas technischer. Immer wieder ist Absteigen angesagt. Endlos zieht er sich ins Tal hinunter. Viele Wanderer müssen nun zum wiederholten Mal überholt werden. Nicht alle sind freundlich. 

Es geht fast alles gut. Der Italiener erreicht hinter mir heile den Parkplatz von Valnontey (1670 m). Bei mir sieht es nicht ganz so gut aus. Bei einem der vielen Stopps habe ich mir beim Absteigen ordentlich den Fuß verknackst. Dabei war auch ein Krachen zu spüren. Irgendwie ist wohl auch bei mir wegen der Geschehnisse die Konzentration nicht mehr voll da. Aber noch ist nicht viel zu spüren. Ich bedanke mich erst mal überschwänglich bei meinem neuen italienischen Freund. Eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit schlägt er aus und wünscht mir alles Gute. Dann steuere ich das Hotel an, das ich bereits vom letzten Besuch kenne. Es ist zum Glück ein Zimmerchen für eine Person frei. Im Schuppen ist auch Platz für zwei Fahrräder.

Humpelnd steige ich die Treppe zum Zimmer hinauf. Dort ist Fußkühlung angesagt. Ich habe kaum Schmerzen und besonders dick ist der Knöchel auch nicht. Aber sicher ist sicher. Von Dirk erfahre ich, dass er bereits im Krankenhaus ist, aber noch keine weiteren Informationen vorliegen. Geknickt nehme ich in der benachbarten Pizzeria einsam mein Abendessen ein. Ich weiß noch nicht, wie es morgen weiter geht. 

_Valnontey mit Hotel Valereusa_





_Nur noch eine Pizza_


----------



## scratch_a (4. November 2020)

Diese Wasserabweiser können es wirklich in sich haben, vor allem, wenn der Weg auch noch etwas zugewachsen ist und man nicht viel vom Boden sieht. Zum Glück haben sie uns heuer im Urlaub nur paar Platten beschert und kein so ungklücklichen Abgang wie dein Kollege.   
Da ich leider nicht so oft in den Bergen bin, weiß ich nicht, ob diese bei Neugestaltung von Wanderwegen absichtlich etwas "anders" als früher ausgeführt werden oder ob das nur Zufall war....ich hoffe letzteres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (4. November 2020)

Da ist sicher keine böse Absicht dahinter. Kann aber schon so sein, dass man Radfahrern den Spaß etwas verleiden möchte. Denn der Weg von Valnontey zur Sella ist stark von Wanderern frequentiert.
Aber es gibt ja eine Alternative. Die muss ich mir dann wohl auch noch mal anschauen. Lauson, geht immer. Wobei ich jetzt schon jede Wettervariante dort erlebt habe. Bleibt eigtl. nichts mehr 😉


----------



## baraber (5. November 2020)

.... wenn's mal läuft  - dann aber richtig .

Schade für deinen Kollegen !

Macht aber trotz Allem wieder Lust auf die Ecke !!
Ich habe den Trail im unteren Teil gar nicht soo schlecht in Erinnerung.
( vom letzten Jahr )
Die Steinplatten sind schon hoch, aber machbar.
Ab dem Rifugio ohne Frage völlig überlaufen !!
Die meisten Stopps musste ich einlegen, weil die Wanderer direkt in
der Kurve vor den Steinplatten gewartet haben um zu schauen, wie 
man das mit dem Bike macht.
Ohne den Platz ( für mich zumindest ) kaum machbar.


----------



## Ventoux. (5. November 2020)

Ja, schlimmer gehts wohl nimmer...


baraber schrieb:


> Ich habe den Trail im unteren Teil gar nicht soo schlecht in Erinnerung.


Fand ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt, klar der Fahrspass wird schon ein bisschen gebremst, aber mit ein wenig Technik, wie ich in meinem Blog beschrieben habe, geht es einigermassen.


Fubbes schrieb:


> Kann aber schon so sein, dass man Radfahrern den Spaß etwas verleiden möchte.


Das ist definitiv nicht so, die Abweiser haben einzig den Zweck, dass bei Starkregen das Wasser so schnell wie möglich aus dem Weg geleitet wird, um starke Erosionen zu vermeiden. Und wie tiefer die Platten verlocht sind und wie höher sie herausschauen, um so wirksamer sind sie.


----------



## scylla (5. November 2020)

Schade, dass ihr direkt runter seid, und dann auch noch solches Pech hattet!
Der Colle Rossa ist die tausendmal bessere Alternative, und wenn man direkt oberhalb vom Rifugio abzweigt, ist es auch gar kein so weiter "Umweg". Die 300hm, die es nochmal hoch geht, sind auf jeden Fall sehr gut investiert.
Nachdem mir die Abfahrt hinterm Rossa von einem Kollegen als "Bester Trail des Lebens" angekündigt wurde, war ich zwar etwas enttäuscht (zu verwöhnt halt von anderen Westalpen-Sachen), aber eine der besten im Aostatal ist sie schon. Wasserabweiser gibt's da keine und Wanderer nur sehr wenige 

Edit: PraterRadler hat vollkommen recht, neben dem Lauson ist der Colle della Rossa und nicht der Rosset. Korrigiert!


----------



## PraterRadler (5. November 2020)

baraber schrieb:


> Ich habe den Trail im unteren Teil gar nicht soo schlecht in Erinnerung.



Bin da schon viermal runter und finde den Weg eigentlich auch gar nicht so schlecht. An die Wasserabweiser gewöhnt man sich doch nach ein paar Kehren. Ist doch auch nichts anderes als eine technische Übung.
OK - bei Nässe erhöht sich die Schwierigkeit und man muss ja auch nicht unbedingt zur Rush-Hour da runter.

Kann mich am Colle della Rossa (Col Rosset ist doch woanders!?) jedenfalls auch an einige längere Passagen bergab erinnern, die ich absteigen musste.
Fand den auch konditionell insgesamt ziemlich fordernd und je nach Wetterlage, Zeitfenster und Restkondition kann es schon die bessere Entscheidung sein, den normalen Weg zu nehmen.

Naja - vielleicht wird's beim zweiten Mal besser.


----------



## Fubbes (5. November 2020)

Das war ja das zweite Mal 😒
2011 gab es den Weg in der heutigen Form gar nicht. Der alte Weg lag in paar Meter weiter nördlich. In der Openstreetmap sieht man die Linie noch. In Real habe ich nix mehr gesehen. Habe aber auch nicht besonders darauf geachtet. Meine Aufmerksamkeit galt eher dem Italiener und seinen Fahrkünsten.

Col Rosset war am Tag vorher (Nivolet). Namentlich leicht zu verwechseln mit Col della Rossa (Lauson)


----------



## PraterRadler (5. November 2020)

Ja - habe ich schon mitbekommen, dass Du noch über den alten Weg bist.
Meinte mit zweiten Mal den Rossa, den ich hoffentlich noch ein zweites Mal unter den Stollen bekomme und mit der Erfahrung vom ersten Mal etwas besser bewältige.


----------



## scylla (5. November 2020)

Ihr habt Recht, hab die Namen verwechset, sorry!
Der Colle della Rossa Trail läuft oben halt ein Stück über eine "spärlich wegige" Wiese, bevor es ab ein paar Hütten wieder ein gut sichtbarer breiter Trail wird. Wir haben uns da auch ein paar Mal verfahren und mussten dann wieder zum Wegweiser zurück hochschieben, als wir unseren Irrtum bemerkt hatten. Wenn man nicht die ganze Zeit auf die Berge und die Steinbockherden starrt, sondern besser auf die Markierungs-Steinstehlen achtet, bekommt man das aber sicher auch besser hin. Unfahrbar im fahrtechnischen Sinn ist da aber nichts (sofern man auf dem vorgesehenen Wegverlauf bleibt), läuft deutlich flüssiger durch als die Alternative.


----------



## PraterRadler (5. November 2020)

Ja - so ist es mir auch ergangen - man muss schon sehr genau auf den Weg achten. 
Mag sein, dass ich nicht immer ganz auf dem Weg war und deshalb ein paar für mich unfahrbare Abschnitte runter getragen habe.
Ansonsten natürlich landschaftlich einfach nur schön und sehr unberührt. 
Werde es bei Gelegenheit wohl nochmal versuchen.


----------



## isartrails (5. November 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> (...) Gaffen kann ich offenbar nicht. Leider. Auch für Dirk wäre das eine Erinnerung gewesen.


Ähm, irgendwie irritiert mich dieses Leider, auch nach mehrmaligem lesen.
Dass du nicht Gaffen kannst, ehrt dich meiner Meinung nach und dass dein Kumpel eine Erinnerung auch ohne Fotos hat, davon kannst du ausgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (5. November 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ähm, irgendwie irritiert mich dieses Leider, auch nach mehrmaligem lesen.
> Dass du nicht Gaffen kannst, ehrt dich meiner Meinung nach und dass dein Kumpel eine Erinnerung auch ohne Fotos hat, davon kannst du ausgehen.


Über ein Foto des Hubschraubers hätten wir uns als Erinnerung tatsächlich beide gefreut. 
Er sagte ja noch "mach mal ein Bild". Ich wollte aber nicht. Sozusagen aus Protest gegen die ganze Situation. Hat aber nicht geholfen 😳


----------



## Fubbes (5. November 2020)

Donnerstag, 3. September 2020, Valnontey (1670 m) 

Es gibt Neuigkeiten. Der Krankenbericht listet bei Dirk einen Milzriss mit inneren Blutungen und eine Leberquetschung, keinen Rippenbruch. Er liegt auf der Intensivstation. Die Bergrettung hat sich gelohnt. Wie und wann wir heim kommen können, ist im Moment noch völlig offen. Ich mache mir da jetzt auch keine Gedanken drum und schmiede bereits einen Plan für den heutigen Tag. Mein Fuß tut nach wie vor im Bereich des Knöchels etwas weh und ist minimal dick. Sieht eigentlich nicht so wild aus (erst zu Hause erfahre ich, dass es ein Bänderriss ist). Ich werde nun nicht herumsitzen, sondern einfach mal weiter fahren. Heute stünde der Passo dell'Invergneux auf dem Tourplan. Das ist praktisch ein Kringel, was mir gut passt, da ich so flexibel bleibe und bei Bedarf am Abend auch bis Asota rollen kann. Außerdem will ich diesen Pass endlich mal machen, nach den vielen Lobpreisungen, die ich dazu gelesen habe. Er war eines der geplanten Highlights. Dirks Fahrrad lasse ich am Hotel zurück.  

_Valnontey mit Gran Paradiso_ 






Ich rolle die Straße nach Cogne (1550 m) hinunter und kaufe dort endlich etwas Verpflegung. Über einen kurzen Waldweg geht's nach Lillaz (1610 m), wo ich ein längeres Gespräch mit Dirks Frau führe. Dann beginnt der lange Aufstieg, den ich sogar schon kenne. Abwechselnd auf Asphalt und Schotter geht es ziemlich genau 1000 hm hinauf, begleitet von einem dekorativen Bündel Hochspannungsleitungen. Beim letzten Mal bin ich dann weiter nach Osten zum Col Pontonnet (hallo @[email protected]), den man in Richtung Talschluss auch sehen kann. 
Heute biege ich nach einer Frühstückspause links vom Weg ab. Die restlichen 300 hm müssen geschoben und getragen werden. Der Aufstieg bis zum Pass ist eher leicht. Ich bin dabei trotzdem äußerst vorsichtig, um nicht noch einmal mit dem Fuß umzuknicken. Schöne Blicke auf die „Rückseite” des Gran Paradiso und den Lauson gibt es auch noch mal. 

_Blick zum Col Lauson _





_Blick zurück: Vallone dell'Urtier mit Lago di Ponton _





Am Passo dell'Invergneux (2902 m) sitzt bereits eine 4er Gruppe MTBler beim Mittagessen. Ich mache ein paar Fotos und starte direkt das Trailabenteuer. Es beginnt vielversprechend. Ein S1-Pfad schlängelt sich über harmlose Felsen und weite Wiesen ein bildschönes Hochtal hinunter. Leider fehlen mir mangels Mitfahrer schöne Radlbilder, aber auch die Stillleben sind sehr passend, um die Stimmung in diesem einsamen und ruhigen Tal auszudrücken. 

_Passo dell'Invergneux (2902 m) _





_Invergneux-Trail (1) _





_Invergneux-Trail (2) _





Bis zur verlassenen Siedlung Grauson Inferiore (2280 m) geht es ohne nennenswerten Schwierigkeiten mit Genusstrailen weiter. Dann zieht der Weg etwas an. Die Vegetation beginnt und es wird ausgesetzter und technisch fordernder. Ein paar Schiebestücke sind nun dabei. Immer mit viel Vorsicht wegen meines Fußes, dem ich nicht zu viel zumuten möchte. Mir wäre es lieber gewesen, durchfahren zu können bis zur ersten Ortschaft Gimillan (1790 m). Trotzdem eine geniale Abfahrt, die Erwartungen wurden erfüllt. Und der Spaß ist noch nicht zu Ende. 

_Valnontey und Gran Paradiso _





Ich mache aber erst mal Pause, um mit dem wiedergewonnen Mobilempfang ein paar Dinge zu regeln. Doch viel Neues gibt es noch nicht. Dirks Frau wird mit seinem Arbeitgeber klären, ob ich seinen Firmenwagen alleine heimfahren darf. Wie lange sein Krankenhausaufenthalt dauern wird, ist noch nicht bekannt. Ich stelle mich jedenfalls darauf ein, am nächsten Tag nach Aosta zu fahren, um den Autoschlüssel im Krankenhaus abzuholen. Mir war ohnehin klar, dass ich nicht zum Monte Fallere hinauf fahren werde, um die Tourplanung alleine durchzuprügeln. Außerdem erspare ich meinem Fuß so eine Menge Schieberei. Es war für mich allerdings nie eine Option, mein Rad ebenfalls stehen zu lassen, um mit dem Bus zurück in Schweiz zu fahren. Dazu ist alleine das Wetter zu gigantisch. Ich versuche einfach das Beste draus zu machen und die verbliebene Strecke sinnvoll zu gestalten.


----------



## thomaximilian (5. November 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich versuche einfach das Beste draus zu machen und die verbliebene Strecke sinnvoll zu gestalten.



Hut ab vor der ganzen Tour und dass Du Dich nicht hast draus bringen lassen! Ich glaube mir wäre der Appetit vergangen, obwohl Aufgeben dem Patienten nix gebracht hätte.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (6. November 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Dieser Teil des Berichtes ist ziemlich bilderlos. Heute ärgere ich mich darüber, aber in dem Moment ging es einfach nicht.


So kenne ich das auch. Wenn so /richtig/ Drama ist, denke ich nie auch noch ans Fotografieren, sondern widme mich ausschliesslich dem Problem.
Danke für den unterhaltsamen und ergiebigen Bericht.


----------



## Fubbes (7. November 2020)

Der Bericht ist ergiebig, weil ich den Text für meine Webseite schreibe. Aus eigenem Interesse ist das eher ausführlich. 
Fürs Forum lasse ich zwar manche Kleinigkeit weg, aber ich mache keinen komplett neuen Text.


----------



## Fubbes (7. November 2020)

Donnerstag, 3. September 2020, Gimillan (1790 m) 

Von Gimillan führt ein weiterhin sehr schöner Mountainbike-Weg bis in den Talgrund bei Epinel (1460 m), wo sich die Straße dann nicht mehr vermeiden lässt. Aber 1500 hm Abfahrt sind ja schon mal was  Die Straße runter zu blasen macht dann ebenfalls eine Menge Spaß. Mit den Gegenanstiegen hatte ich dabei nicht gerechnet. Bei Pondel bleibe ich auf der Straße und verlasse damit die Tourplanung. In meiner Erinnerung finde ich noch einen Tipp für eine Übernachtung in der Albergo Pineta (@baraber). Es ist zwar erst früher Nachmittag, aber da ich noch keine Bleibe habe, versuche ich es einfach mal. Nach Aosta ist es ja nicht mehr so weit. 

Der Wirt kann oder will mich zuerst nicht verstehen, er wirkt zudem sehr unfreundlich. Es ist angeblich auch alles voll. Ich bin nicht böse, dass das jetzt nicht geklappt hat. Dann fahre ich halt weiter. Ebenfalls ein Tipp (@baraber) war der nun anschließende Trail, der sich langsam das Aostatal hinunter zieht. Am Anfang eher ein Forstweg, wird es später richtig schön. Kleine Gegenanstiege stören auch kaum und bringen etwas Abweschlung. So geht es noch mal 300 hm nach unten und der Tag geht in Summe mit einer waren Trailorgie in meine Erinnerung ein. 

_Jovençan _





Ich stehe nun vor den Toren von Jovençan, so etwas wie ein Vorort von Aosta. Booking.com liefert nur teure Treffer. Zu guter Letzt entscheide ich mich für ein wirklich hübsches Zimmer für 80€. Keine 10 Minuten später bin ich dort und stehe leider vor verschlossener Tür. Eine gute Stunde sitze ich dort und habe weder mit Mails noch Telefonanrufen irgendeinen Erfolg. Weiter fahren wäre trotzdem blöd, denn das Zimmer ist bereits bezahlt. So kontaktiere ich den Notruf von Booking.com. Auch die haben keinen Erfolg beim Kontaktieren. Wir vereinbaren, dass ich noch eine halbe Stunde warte und dann stornieren kann. 

Dies ist dann zum Glück nicht mehr nötig, weil endlich eine Frau erscheint und sich für mich zuständig fühlt. Die Vermieter sind anscheinend im Urlaub und sie macht nur Vertretung. Ich habe jedenfalls gelernt, dass ich nicht mehr so kurzfristig etwas buchen werde. Man kann in dem Fall wirklich einfach vorbei fahren. Das Zimmer ist tatsächlich klasse. Äußerst stillvoll und modern. Da lass ich es mir mal gut gehen. Essen gibt es nebenan in einer Pizzeria. So etwas gab es zwar gestern erst, aber was soll's. 

_Wellness-Suite _


----------



## terryx (8. November 2020)

Vielen Dank für den Tourbericht - tolle Bilder 👍🏻. Ich hoffe dass es Deinem Mitfahrer mittlerweile wieder gut geht.


----------



## Fubbes (8. November 2020)

Vom Mitfahrer habe ich heute morgen vor allem das Heck gesehen   🙂


----------



## Fubbes (9. November 2020)

Freitag, 4. September 2020, Jovençan  (600 m)

So gut das Zimmer, so armselig das Frühstück. Wegen Covid-19 musste ich dieses in der ungemütlichen Frühstücksbar einnehmen, die sich im Erdgeschoss befindet. Abgepackte Croissants und Cappucino. Das kann man mal machen, dafür war das Zimmer dann aber doch zu teuer. Schwamm drüber, es gab wahrlich unabgenehmere Erlebnisse auf dieser Tour.

_Unterkunft in Jovençan _





Die geht nun so weiter, dass ich den Autoschlüssel beim Patienten holen werde. Er kommt nicht mit mir nach Hause, sondern wird im Krankenwagen transportiert. Ich bin also zeitlich mein eigener Herr und muss mich nicht nach ihm richten.

Über Radwege und Sträßchen gelange ich nach Aosta (580 m). Die Stadt, die dem Tal, der Region und der Tour den Namen gibt, die aber eigentlich gar nicht auf der geplanten Route liegt. Nachdem ich endlich am richtigen Krankenhaus aufgeschlagen bin, lotst mich eine Krankenschwester am sturen Empfang vorbei, sonst hätte ich wegen Corona gar nicht hinein gedurft. Dirk liegt zwar nicht mehr auf der Intensiven, aber er kann sich nur schlecht bewegen und wird künstlich ernährt. Wir quatschen ein paar Minuten, dann bin ich schon wieder weg.

Mir ist immer noch nicht klar, was ich nun machen soll. Das Tagesziel im ursprünglichem Tourplan wäre Étroubles auf halber Höhe zum Sankt Bernhard. Das kann ich ja mal ansteuern. Natürlich nicht auf der Originalroute, denn das wären nun schlappe 2000 hm zum Monte Fallere. Es gibt aber eine Alternative, an die ich mich erinnere, der Suonenweg Ru Neuf. Das ist ein Weg, der an einen Wasserkanal entlang nach Etroubles führt. Dahin werde ich mich mal orientieren.

_Aostatal, links biegen die drei Täler Val di Cogne, Valsavarenche, Val di Rhêmes ab_





Ich verlasse Aosta bergan und trete die kleine Straße nach Arpuilles (1000 m) hoch. Leider habe ich versäumt, vorher in Aosta noch etwas Verpflegung zu kaufen. Das schränkt mich wieder ein. In Arpuilles herrscht tote Hose, kein Laden, keine Bar, kein Brunnen, nix. Vielleicht im nächsten Ort Excenex (1050 m). Aber auch das Nest ist eher verschlafen. Wenigstens einen Brunnen gibt es. Mit Wasser gestärkt erklimme ich die letzten Meter zu Suone (1200 m).

Was nun kommt, hätte ich so niemals erwartet. Brettflach schlängelt sich ein Pfad mal neben und mal über der kleinen Wasserrine entlang. Mal über Wiesen, mal durch den Wald. Wunderschön und abwechslungsreich. Ich bin richtig begeistert. Über 10 km reines Genussbiken. Ein klitzekleiner Schlussanstieg und ich lande direkt in Etroubles (1270 m). Als Tagesziel zwar viel zu früh, aber für ein Mittagessen genau passend. Das nehme ich im Hotel Beau Sejour zu mir, was leider viel Geduld erfordert.

_Wiesen-Suone _




_ 
Wald-Suone _





Während des Essens ist bei mir der Entschluss gereift, die letzte Etappe zu beginnen und heute so weit zu fahren, wie möglich, also vielleicht bis La Fouly zum Auto. Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin, die Tour alleine noch lange Laufen zu lassen. Das ist tatsächlich ein Vorteil, wenn man sein eigener Herr ist. Man kann völlig frei entscheiden, was man tut. Den Nachteil, abends alleine herum zu sitzen, macht das aber nicht wett. Das Sicherheitsrisiko schon gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baraber (10. November 2020)

...jawoll - weiter geht's !
Wenn ich im nächsten jahr wieder ins Aostatal fahren muss, dann ist das deine Schuld !!

Schön zu hören, dass es deinem Mitfahrer wieder richtig gut geht !


----------



## Fubbes (10. November 2020)

Dem geht es sehr gut. Dafür habe ich diese Woche noch mal einen Arzttermin wegen meines Fußes.
Ich habe im Alltag zwar keine Schmerzen oder Beeinträchtigungen, merke aber bei gewissen Bewegungen, dass da etwas nicht in Ordnung ist. An ein erneutes Umknicken will ich gar nicht denken.
So ein Geröllfeld wie am Col Manteau kann ich mit dem Fuß aktuell nicht zumuten.

Der Bericht neigt sich dem Ende. Das ist schon viel Zeit, die man sich mit so einer Tour beschäftigt. Von der Planung, der Durchführung bis zum Aufschreiben vergeht insgesamt gut ein halbes Jahr. Das ist aber auch das Schöne daran. So hat man verdammt viel von den paar Tagen, die man tatsächlich unterwegs ist. Kann ja nicht jeder Stuntzi-like monatelang planlos in echt durch die Gegend fahren.
Das Gefühl ohne Plan unterwegs zu sein, habe ich zumindest an diesem letzten Tag kennen gelernt. Das war auch mal schön, morgens nicht zu wissen, was der Tag so bringt.


----------



## wieman01 (10. November 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Dem geht es sehr gut. Dafür habe ich diese Woche noch mal einen Arzttermin wegen meines Fußes.
> Ich habe im Alltag zwar keine Schmerzen oder Beeinträchtigungen, merke aber bei gewissen Bewegungen, dass da etwas nicht in Ordnung ist. An ein erneutes Umknicken will ich gar nicht denken.
> So ein Geröllfeld wie am Col Manteau kann ich mit dem Fuß aktuell nicht zumuten.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für den tollen Reisebericht! Das Aostatal ist einfach einzigartig.

Wegen Deines Fußes: Gib dem Fuß etwas Zeit. Das tut noch ein paar Monate weh, kann vielleicht auch ein Jahr dauern, bis alle Bewegungen wieder schmerzlos sind. Und stärke den Fuß mit Muskel- bzw. Gleichgewichtsübungen, um ein weiteres Abknicken zu vermeiden. Ich hatte auch vor vielen Jahren einen Bänderriss und kann leider aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass das Risiko eines erneuten Umknickens nach einem Bänderriss grundsätzlich höher ist, wenn man nichts dagegen tut... leider.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Fubbes (10. November 2020)

Freitag, 4. September 2020, Étroubles (1270 m)

Für den langen Aufstieg zum Sankt Bernhard habe ich eine Route bekommen, die abseits der Passstraße führt. Die will man auch nicht hinauf fahren. Über Saint-Oyen (1350 m) folge ich einer kleinen Straße bis Eternon-Dessus (1720 m). Die Auffahrt liegt voll in der Sonne und es ist das erste Mal richtig heiß. Dann wird es waldiger und angenehmer. Die 400 hm bis zum kleinen Zwischengipfel Plan Puitz (2104 m) ziehen sich allerdings, denn der Weg gewinnt nur sehr langsam an Höhe und zieht sehr großen Kehren. Wasser gibt es keines. Ich könnte aber gut wieder welches gebrauchen.

_Étroubles _





Unter dem Plan Puitz ist eine alte Bunkeranlage in den Berg getrieben. Ich schaue sie mir nur teilweise an, will lieber weiter. Auf ein kurzes Tragestück folgt nun überraschenderweise eine steile Geländestufe, wo ich das Rad fast 100 hm bergab bugsieren darf. Das ist für meinen Fuß ziemlich unangenehm und gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Im weiteren Verlauf scheint der Weg auch nicht mehr oft genutzt zu werden. Es könnte ebenso eine Tierwechselspur sein, so schmal und verwachsen ist alles. Dank GPS-Track komme ich zielsicher durch und verlasse den Wald. Nun folgen ein paar wirklich schöne Kilometer auf einem Panoramaweg bis zur Passstraße, stellenweise verfallen und nur Schiebend zu passieren, sonst mit angenehmer Steigung zu fahren. Ein paar erholsame Tropfen Wasser finden sich auch noch am Wegesrand. Dazu herrscht eine Geräuschkulisse wie am Nürgburgring durch die Motorradfahrer auf der Passstraße unten im Tal.

_Sankt Bernhard-Tunnel und Passstraße _





_Höhenweg zum Sankt Bernhard _





Auch ich muss noch ein paar Kehren auf der Straße hinauf, allerdings nicht bis ganz oben, denn der letzte Übergang für mich ist das Fenêtre Ferret, das noch einmal 300 hm Schieben und Tragen bedeutet. Am Abzweig von der Straße kaufe ich an einer Alm noch etwas Wasser. Die Versorgung ist heute wirklich etwas dürftig. Zum Pass stapfe ich mit ganz kleinen vorsichtigen Schritten. Ich bin sowieso schon etwas geschafft, es ist bereits ein langer Tag.

_Fênetre Ferret mit Gran Paradiso am Horizont _





_Fênetre Ferret (2698 m) _





Am Fenêtre Ferret ist es fast 18 Uhr. Also schnell runter und in La Fouly wieder ins Hotel Edelweiss. Die Abfahrt beginnt auch vielversprechend. Vor einer Traumkulisse geht es im Abendlicht an zwei Bergseen entlang hinunter. Es ist nicht alles fahrbar, doch die Landschaft entschädigt. Dann zieht der Weg noch ein bisschen stärker an. Auf S3-Niveau quäle ich mich nun müde zu Tal, immer darauf bedacht, beim Absteigen vom Rad den Fuß nicht falsch zu belasten. Nach 600 hm ist ein Almweg erreicht. Ziemlich genau die Stelle, an der wir am ersten Tag unseren Verfahrer bemerkt haben. Heute allerdings ohne Schnee in schöner Abendsonne. Ich sehe nun zu, dass ich das Ziel erreiche. Das Fênetre Ferret ist schon ein schöner Pass, aber vermutlich der schwierigste der ganzen Tour. Am Abend und mit 2600 hm in den Beinen konnte ich es jedenfalls nicht mehr so richtig genießen.

_Abfahrt Fênetre Ferret _





_Abfahrt Fênetre Ferret mit Mont Blanc (links) _





Gegen 19 Uhr bin ich in La Fouly (1600 m). Natürlich könnte ich nun ins Auto steigen und nach Hause fahren. Da ich aber auch noch Dirks Fahrrad in Valnontey abholen muss, völlig unrealistisch. Da sich das Hotel Edelweiss bereits bewährt hat, werde ich dort noch mal übernachten. Ein Zimmerchen ist zwar frei, doch leider ist der Preis für mich alleine eine Zumutung. 170 SFr soll ich berappen. Mein unglücklicher Blick zeigt aber Wirkung. Im Keller gibt es auch ein Matratzenlager. Preis 70 Sfr. Das ist ok. Das Lager gewinnt sicher keinen Schönheitspreis, erfüllt aber seinen Zweck.

Schlussendlich bin ich heute quasi 2½ Etappen durch gefahren, zumindest mit Blick auf meine originale Tourplanung. Das ist ganz ordentlich, auch wenn es nicht ganz genau die geplante Strecke war. So feiere ich alleine meine Zielankunft, die unabhängig von den Ereignissen bei einer Rundtour immer etwas weniger bewegend ist. Man steht halt wieder am Auto.
Landschaftlich und von der Strecke war es aber eine großartige Runde. Wir hatten großes Glück, dass der Schnee so schnell wieder weg war. Ich bin mit der Routenplanung absolut zufrieden und werde sicher wieder in die Gegend von Aosta kommen. Morgen stehen mir noch 5 bis 6h Autofahrt im Sonntagsausflugsverkehr über den Großen Sankt Bernhard bevor, um Dirks Fahrrad abzuholen, um dann noch mal so lange nach Hause zu fahren. Gleichzeitig wird Dirk im Krankenwagen nach Deutschland überführt. Dort wird er noch weitere 5 Tage im Krankenhaus verbringen.

_Großer St. Bernhard am Morgen (mit dem Auto) _


----------



## Fubbes (10. November 2020)

Das wars. Danke fürs Mitlesen.
Auf meiner Seite ist der Bericht nun auch, mit ein paar mehr Fotos.


----------



## soundfreak (10. November 2020)

Danke für's berichten !!!
U. alles beste mit deinem Fuß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (11. November 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> _Wald-Suone _


Genau diese Ru bin ich mal bei meiner Pilgertour auf der "Via Francigena" in Gegenrichtung gefahren. 
Weil der Weg daneben so rund geformt ist, hatte ich ständig Sorge, in die Suone reinzufallen.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/oxXpZdjwqsrmPKx49


----------



## thomaximilian (11. November 2020)

Vielen Dank, tolle Bilder von dieser Tour. Hoffe Du hast für die nächsten Jahre alle Bike-Ärgernisse abgeleistet!  Alles Gute.


----------



## Fubbes (11. November 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Genau diese Ru bin ich mal bei meiner Pilgertour auf der "Via Francigena" in Gegenrichtung gefahren.
> Weil der Weg daneben so rund geformt ist, hatte ich ständig Sorge, in die Suone reinzufallen


Na, da muss man aber schon sehr betrunken sein, um da Probleme zu haben


----------



## nobuya (11. November 2020)

Danke Dir für Deinen Bericht, da stecken ja so einige gute und schlechte Erlebnisse in den paar Tagen.
Dein Kollege hat es ja offenbar gut überstanden, dankt den Wanderern, die nicht lange gefackelt haben mit dem Hubschrauber 
So eine innere Blutung ist eine üble Sache - merkt man nicht unbedingt mangels Nerven im Bauchraum, und schwups ist das Blut alle, oder vergiftet.
Gute Besserung Deinem Fuß, ganz wie zuvor wird es erfahrungsgemäß nicht (die "Umschnackel-Frequenz" steigt nach dem ersten größeren Schaden gefühlt), aber kein Grund zur Panik.

Die Gegend kann was, sollte man sich mal näher ansehen


----------



## HaegarHH (28. November 2020)

Danke für den tollen Bericht und die vielen schönen Bilder!


----------



## Fubbes (2. November 2021)

Hier geht es weiter:





						Aus dem Aosta-Tal zum Genfer See, Alpencross Süd-Nord
					

Wie letztes Jahr stelle ich auch meine diesjährige Alpentour über die nächsten Tage (Wochen?) zunächst hier im Forum vor, bevor sie auf meine Webseite kommt. Viel Spaß dabei.  Prolog: Ich glaube, ich hatte schon erwähnt, dass aus der geplanten zweiten Provence-Tour nichts geworden ist, weil ich...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------

